# Water Changes.



## IronMike (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok, heres the situation...I have a 30 Gallon Tank...3 - 2" rbp's
and i have 2 [email protected] and the 2nd @ 100g.p.h
is it still really nessecary to do weekly water changes?
because to be honest, the water is crystal clear. when you look straight in you cant even tell there is water in the tank.
thanks


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

Most people would say yes,but i only do a large waterchange evry 3 months and my piranha is still healthy.But if i was you i would do a waterchange evry week as your piranha are still young so they might not be able to withswtand much ammonia.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

doing weekly water changes helps promote better growth, because it removes a growth slowing substance that piranhas produce from the tank.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Add 10 more filters and youre still not removing the waste from the tank and other substances that result from the natural cycle of the tank. I'd stick with water changes, and if it bothers you too much to do the syphon and bucket thing, try out a python.

To make it easy, I syphon out water into a 5 gal bucket in intervals then mark the water level on the side of the tank with a marker so when I use the python I know how much conditioner/salt/etc to add as well as how much water I've removed.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

the thing is that even if the water is totally clear the parameters wont have to be correct just because it looks fine...


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

acidWarp said:


> Add 10 more filters and youre still not removing the waste from the tank and other substances that result from the natural cycle of the tank. I'd stick with water changes, and if it bothers you too much to do the syphon and bucket thing, try out a python.
> 
> To make it easy, I syphon out water into a 5 gal bucket in intervals then mark the water level on the side of the tank with a marker so when I use the python I know how much conditioner/salt/etc to add as well as how much water I've removed.


 I agree 100% and I have marked my tank as well, but I used scotch tape on the rear corner to indicate 25% of the tanks volume.
Later
Eric


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

please tell me you're vaccuming your gravel...


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I have no idea what a python is.... I have always used a vacuum and a 5 gal pail, but if a python is easier.....What is it and were would I get one?


----------



## IronMike (Jun 27, 2004)

How often should i Gravel vac??


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

IronMike said:


> How often should i Gravel vac??


 It depends on your bio load.The more/larger the fish in the tank the more often you should vac.
I have 5 reds in a 55 gallon and if I don't gravel vac every time I change water (twice a week minimum) I get a PH drop.
Later
Eric


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

seharebo said:


> I have no idea what a python is.... I have always used a vacuum and a 5 gal pail, but if a python is easier.....What is it and were would I get one?


 A python is basically a water bed filling/draining kit.It hooks up to your nearest sink faucet and uses the faucets suction to remove and then(after reversing the flow) refilling your tank.It eliminates the need for pails of water.








You can get one at most fish shops.They are a little costly but worth every penny IMO.
later
Eric


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I gravel vac and water change all at the same time which is once a month!!


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

If the water looks crystal clear chances are that your ammonia level is nice and low. However, this means that the nitrasoma bacteria in your tank are doing a really good job of converting the ammonia to nitrite which in turn is converted to nitrate. In the absence of some resin or other chemical filtration, the nitrate will continue to build up to the point that it will make your fish sick.

I suggest that you get a chemical test kit to check you water parameters, and change your water when the nitrates get close to, (what? anyone?) 40 or 50 ppm. (Sounds about right.) If your not willing to do water changes to keep your fish healthy, maybe fish keeping isn't a hobby for you.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to water chemistry


----------



## IronMike (Jun 27, 2004)

relax bluegill..no one ever mentioned that i wasnt going todo water changes..i simply asked a question because i was unsure..

Thanks for all the input guys


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You gotta gravel vac at the very least once per week IMO. The breaking down waste sucks up oxygen your fish need, produces toxic by products and makes your tank smell terrible.


----------

